# Chris Knott relaxes rules on performance models



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We're pleased to announce that we have successfully negotiated with insurers to get them to relax some of the underwriting restrictions on a number of vehicles that this forum's members might own.

Previously we could only cover certain models if the driver was aged over 30 with one year's experience of driving the car. Now we can also offer you a quote if you are 25+

with 2 years' experience of driving the car or one of similar performance. The cars we can now quote for if you're 25+ with 2yrs experience are:

Audi TT 1800cc
Civic Type R
Accord Type R
Integra Type R
Mini Cooper S
Renault Clio (performance models)
Seat Ibiza Cupra
Seat Leon Cupra
Toyota MR2 Turbo
Alfa GTV 3000cc
Citroen DS3 (performance models)
Fiesta ST
Astra 888

Just give us a call when you renewal falls due and we'll do all we can to find you the best insurance deal.

Remember, if we can't quote for you it's not because we don't want to.

Thanks.


----------

